# St Joe's, Berrien Springs Outing



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

A few of us are heading for the SW corner of our State.
The dates are January 19th, 20th and 21st.

I realize this should be in the Outing Forum. It is, but some have not seen it and many don't read it. 

Spanky is celebrating his 41st. B'day and needs some help drying the tears.

Erik (Hasenpfeffer) are we able to twist your arm?
Boats and extra seats on boats will be welcome.
There are some shorefishing opportunities available near the dam, along the Island and at Shamrock Park. Spanky knows a few places to meet after the day's fishing.

We are still looking for decent and affordable accomodations.
Any suggestions?

Some of us are bringing our spouses, feel free to bring the family.
As always, all are welcome to join us.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I thought a storm was moving the trip further north?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No Storm, just a thaw.

Splitshot and I figured the overnight temperatures will keep it to a minimum. A gradual thaw might be the ticket.
Besides, we can't have Spanky party all by himself, or with Fishcatcher Dave. Who knows what kind of trouble they would get into, without proper adult supervision. LOL


----------



## Polecat (Sep 27, 2001)

Hey Guys,
For those of you who are coming to fish the St. Joe River, you will have the best selections and deals on lodging if you choose
the Benton Harbor, St. Joseph area. Berrien Springs is about a 15 min. drive south of St. Joseph. Do a search for options & prices. 
Polecat


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Polecat, Are you the same guy who has a boat at Klose's marina, and your boat named Polecat too? Just a slip or two away from the Grand Poh Bah! 

Does anyone have the number to Nick's at shamrock park? I know they have cabins there to rent, some sleep 2-4 and the bigger ones sleep 6. I would like to think we could fill one or two of them and still have a great time, maybe even go fishing, might as well! 


Just in case anyone is wondering, I do not need any gifts, especially like the ones you guys got for Don! An ice cold Red Dog Beer will be just fine!

Shoeman, I will email ya any info I can find for lodging.

GO WINGS!


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

Sure I'll come over and bug you guys. Don't think I'll do the entire weekend thing, but I'll definitely stop by. My boats parked in the barn right now. Not sure if I can get it out or not. I kinda had planned on keeping it stored till the feb thaw. Guess it'll depend on the weather the next couple weeks. If it comes down to it, I don't mind fishing from the bank.


----------



## Polecat (Sep 27, 2001)

Spanky,
I don't own a boat worthy of naming and here is the # for Shamrock Park.
1 616 473 5691
John


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Sorry John, never hurts to ask. Maybe we will be seing you down there in a couple weeks too? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Spanky, I won't need it, but some of the others do.
I'll have my RV at Shamrock. Please post your findings.
I tried to call the Village Inn Motel, but they have some strange office hours. I have never stayed there and don't know the condition of the place. Has anyone ever stayed there?

Those of you without boats are able to enjoy decent fishing from shore. The floatboats would be an asset. The short float (1/2mile) from the dam to Shamrock will provide access to the island, which usually harbors fish at the top, along the "skinny side," the down-stream portion and the holes near the bridge.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

To add to ralfs post of fishing location. Those that are not familiar with the upper Joe, There is a boat launch downstream called Jasper Dairy rd.Launch. I am not sure of actual distance downstream, but I would guess 4-6 miles, about 1 mile below the sportsmans club.If you are in a drift boat and want to have a decent float, thats probably the best place to spot a vehicle for a 1/2 day float/fish trip. 

I have also reserved one of the cabins so there is 2 left, ( that I know of). These cabins are only a couple years old and are within casting distance from the river(for most of us anyway, sorry Ray!). I am trying to involve a couple other captains from our steelheaders chapter to come and join the fun!


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

Spanky, 
how much are those cabins per night at shamrock?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

45 bucks a night. Thay may be all gone! Hope to see you there anyways. See the postings on the outings forums too! More info there.


----------



## tailwalker (Dec 26, 2001)

So I am new to this site as far as the outing goes do you all fish from boats or do you fish the river wading I fish st joe quite often and would like to put some faces to all the posts from which I have been reading from you guys.I also have a boat was wondering if the ramps are still in with the weather change I will probaly get it out of winter storage also.so the ? is what will everyone be fishing out of boat or shore thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tailwalker, some of us are in boats, some will fish the shore.
If you have a boat available, I'm sure we can fill it, if you're willing to share your spots and knowledge. I have received several emails concerning open seats in boats.
Hope to see you there. Last I heard, the launches are open, not sure about the docks though.


----------



## tailwalker (Dec 26, 2001)

Shoeman yes I will try to make outing, it might just be for the saturday launch though,were is everyone suppose to meet at Shamrock or Jasper rd Launch what time...... might have room for 1 or 2 dont know yet have a friend who might come also ...I have 18 ft starcraft


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

there really isn't a DOCK at shamrock park, just a sandy area with a cement launch pad. We just pull off to the side after launching and get in the boat off the bow, pretty easy!

For those of you who have never been here, Nick is a real stickler about the posted 5 mph sppeed limit, so please stick to it!  I aint kidding( splitshot) Its really the only hassle you'll have here. If we can't find a place to meet for b-fast, we'll figure something out. There is a huge parking area to get together if we have to. 

I would love to get together over some grub though, especially on sat morning, Friday nights can be so....without nutrition! I hope lots of members come, I have gotten another captian to jion in the festivities, that makes 3 just from my personal friends. Along with myself, shoeman, tailwalker and probably others we should have lots of rides, and great times!

It is shaping up to be a real HOOT! I heard from a couple buddies today that the fishing for steelies and walleyes has improved over the last 2 days, mainly with bait!

Lets try to getr a head count by next weds-thurs so we have an idea who's gonna fish once a day or all day! I think it'll be all day for me! with many trips back to the launch for food, different crews, and more film!


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

Tried to get hold of shamrock all day, all I get is a recorded message. I invited some friends. They said they were hip! Might bring the boat, or might not. Depends on the weather, and if we can't get a cabin, I might have to bring the camper. Kinda hard to tow both, but who knows. I'm sure we'll find a way to fish one way or another


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Most excellent Haus!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Someone give me directions to the walleye hole down there. Iv'e never been there!


----------



## Polecat (Sep 27, 2001)

I stopped in to Shamrock Park today, Nick tells me there's a walleye tourney scheduled for sat. the 19. He's thinking he may have to postpone because I was the first to inquire. If theres just 5 boats he'd still run the thing. Here's the details that I remember; $20.00 per boat
2 persons per boat
100% payback -$5.00 per person for dinner 
to be provided before tourney.
fishing time is 5:00pm till 11:00pm
prize money for total weight & biggest fish

Beings we'll be there maybe we could be a big part of this tourney. Hope to see a good turnout. See you guys this weekend.
Johnny, AKA Polecat


----------

